
Ask HN: What is best tool for technical interview tests? - 8draco8
My company will be interviewing people remotely. I am responsible for doing technical tests for the candidates. I would like to use an existing tool for that initial test. Something that will give a time restricted test to the candidates with questions that need to be answered and some small coding challenge that can be done all in browser. We will be looking for frontend developers so technical interview will contain HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS coding challenges.<p>Can you recommend any existing tools?
======
tfehring
HackerRank [0] is one option. I can’t vouch for it personally - in fact, I
only discovered that it exists yesterday via YC’s podcast - but it seems like
exactly what you’re looking for.

[0] [https://www.hackerrank.com/work](https://www.hackerrank.com/work)

